

Ask HN: Who's got experience with the haXe meta language? - jawns

I like the idea that it can generate both Javascript and PHP code.  Does anyone have experience with the language?  Can you describe something useful/cool you've done with it?
======
godarderik
Haven't done it myself, but I know you can use haXe to make webOS apps/games.
[https://developer.palm.com/distribution/viewtopic.php?f=70&#...</a>

------
jordandanford
Here's a neat example of Flash integration, and it's cool in its own right:
<http://www.earslap.com/projectslab/otomata>

